# ISPConfig 2.2.26 released



## Till (1. Okt. 2008)

ISPConfig 2.2.26 is available for download.

This ISPConfig release adds support for CentOS 4.7 and updates ClamAV to 0.94.
It contains many small enhancements and several minor bugs were fixed.


Detailed Changelog
------------------

- Added support for CentOS 4.7.
- Updated ClamAV to version 0.94.
- Dutch language files have been updated.
- Updated Turkish language files.
- Changed: split server aliases into multiple ServerAlias lines if the line would otherwise be too long (see http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26869).
- Changed: set MySQL character set to latin1 during installation.
- Bugfix: mailuser login now working with hyphen in domain name.
- Bugfix: Admin could not edit user-generated cron jobs.
- Changed: added an error message when a user tries to add an email alias that is already existing for the web site.
- Changed: added an error message when a user tries to create a catchAll email account if there is already another one for the web site.
- Added MCrypt support to ISPConfig's PHP.
- Fixed syntax error in the Spanish language file for the DNS Manager.


Download
--------

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads.htm

Forums
------

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums


Installation Instructions
-------------------------

Download the ISPConfig-2.2.26.tar.gz from ispconfig.org:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-2.2.26.tar.gz?download


Installation on the shell as root user:

tar xvfz ISPConfig-2.2.26.tar.gz
cd install_ispconfig
./setup

The installer automatically detects the installed ISPConfig version and
performs an update.


----------



## planet_fox (2. Okt. 2008)

Hi Till 

Ich hab ein Problem mit der suphp die jedesmal überschrieben wird wenn ein update kommt. könntest du eine abfrage in den nächsten versionen einbauen in der steht ja/nein suphp überschreiben. Ich suche jedesmal ne halbe stunde will ich den fehler vergesse


----------



## Melchior (5. Okt. 2008)

ja das wäre toll, habe das gleiche problem


----------



## hahni (7. Okt. 2008)

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind:
Bitte auch noch eine für clamd, falls jemand nicht den mitgelieferten clamav einsetzt!


----------



## hahni (12. Okt. 2008)

Seit ich auf 8.04LTS raugezogen habe, liefert ISPConfig einige Fehler/Warnungen:

---
root@server:/tmp/install_ispconfig# ./setup
Debian lenny/sid.0
./setup2: line 76: export: `/etc/init.d': not a valid identifier



Starting ISPConfig system...
/etc/init.d/ispconfig_server: line 45: /root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/apachectl: No such file or directory
/etc/init.d/ispconfig_server: line 48: /root/ispconfig/php/php: No such file or directory
ISPConfig system is now up and running!
Herzlichen Glueckwunsch! Ihr ISPConfig-System ist jetzt installiert. Falls Sie Quota nachinstalliert haben, fuehren Sie noch die in der Installationsanleitung beschriebenen Schritte durch. Ansonsten ist Ihr System jetzt ohne Reboot einsatzbereit.

./setup2: line 1189: cd: /tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/../..: No such file or directory
---

Was ist hier zu tun? Das ISPConfig-System läuft natürlich nicht mehr!


----------



## hahni (12. Okt. 2008)

Hat hier echt keiner einen Tipp?


----------



## Till (12. Okt. 2008)

> Hat hier echt keiner einen Tipp?


Alle paar Stunden nachfragen bringt nicht unbedingt was 

Was steht denn in der Datei /etc/debian_version und poste mal die Ausgabe von df -h


----------



## hahni (12. Okt. 2008)

2.2.25 hat sich installieren lassen. 2.2.26 komischerweise nicht!


----------



## hahni (12. Okt. 2008)

lenny/sid

und

---
Dateisystem            Größe Benut  Verf Ben% Eingehängt auf
/dev/sda1              72G   35G   34G  51% /
varrun                474M  104K  474M   1% /var/run
varlock               474M  4,0K  474M   1% /var/lock
udev                  474M   24K  474M   1% /dev
devshm                474M     0  474M   0% /dev/shm
---


----------



## Till (12. Okt. 2008)

> 2.2.25 hat sich installieren lassen. 2.2.26 komischerweise nicht!


Es gibt in 2.2.26 keine bekannten Bugs im Installer, muss also an Deinem System liegen.
Habe gerade heute 2.2.26 auf Ubuntu 8.04 installiert.

Den Fehlern nach ist vielleicht das Archiv nicht komplett entpackt gewesen oder etwas ähnliches. Auf jeden Fall fehlten Dateien.


----------



## hahni (12. Okt. 2008)

2.2.25 ließ sich auch erst installieren, nachdem ich einen Symlink von /bin/bash auf /bin/sh gemacht hatte!


----------



## hahni (12. Okt. 2008)

Wie kann ich denn rausfinden, ob mit meinem System nach dem Update alles "stimmt"?


----------



## Till (12. Okt. 2008)

Indem Du jeden Dienst auf seine Funktion testest. Wie auch sonst


----------



## hahni (12. Okt. 2008)

Demnach müsste alles passen. Aber es kam auch die Meldung, dass bei Webalizer die config-datei in /etc verschoben wurde. Besteht hier auch Handlungsbedarf?


----------



## hahni (12. Okt. 2008)

Bist du telefonisch erreichbar? Zur Not kannst du dir das ja mal anschauen, auch wenn es etwas kostet...


----------



## Till (13. Okt. 2008)

Bin nur per Email zu erreichen oder schreib mir iene pm.


----------

